# New to forum...I have a question



## Theresa Dawn

Hi!   I have been type 2 for a few years now and gradually moved through stages diet only, and meds etc. Just had meds increased to 4 metformin daily one week ago. I am also on 2 types of diuretic...spironolactone and indapamide...along with enalopril,simvastatin and a digestion pill.

Yesterday I had some pain around the right kidney area and gave a urine sample to health centre (at their request) but did not hear back so assumed that infection was not found.

Today I have had several bouts of diarrhoea  and thought that might account for the pain. But now my lips taste sweet all the time. This is a new symptom for me and I wonder if anyone can give me advice. I don't want to keep bothering health centre but is this important?  I do not self-test by the way so have no idea what my blood sugar level is today.


----------



## Carolg

Hi Theresa, asking these question of health professionals isn’t a bother if you are not well, you are not well and need advice. Not saying it is, as I’m not a medical person, but metformin can upset digestion and there is a slow release preparation that some folks are prescribed, which can make a difference. 
Remember you are as important as others, and sometimes need a wee bit more advice and support than at other times.hope you are feeling better today


----------



## Theresa Dawn

It's my birthday and I am still feeling sweet ...or tasting sweet on my lips I should say. I will see how I go over the weekend before deciding whether to bother anyone....but thanks a million Carol for making me realise it's silly not to see someone if I am worried. Seems that I have not been really well since I had the metformin increased and I had better not wait until the next blood test in a month before asking the diabetes nurse.


----------



## Carolg

Theresa Dawn said:


> It's my birthday and I am still feeling sweet ...or tasting sweet on my lips I should say. I will see how I go over the weekend before deciding whether to bother anyone....but thanks a million Carol for making me realise it's silly not to see someone if I am worried. Seems that I have not been really well since I had the metformin increased and I had better not wait until the next blood test in a month before asking the diabetes nurse.


Happy birthday


----------



## Billychick

Morning - Happy Birthday


----------



## Ralph-YK

DO bother the health centre.  Chase them up.  Get in to see a doctor.
Also, don't assume.  Chase up the test.  DON'T let them get away with the no telling the patient anything nonsense.


----------



## Theresa Dawn

Billychick said:


> Morning - Happy Birthday


THank you so much


----------



## Theresa Dawn

Ralph-YK said:


> DO bother the health centre.  Chase them up.  Get in to see a doctor.
> Also, don't assume.  Chase up the test.  DON'T let them get away with the no telling the patient anything nonsense.


OK then....I'll give it a try....getting an appointment is not as easy as it sounds but I'll try.


----------



## Ralph-YK

Good luck, I hope you get it shorted.
Oh, sorry.  Happy Birthday


----------



## trophywench

Please please please - you or me or anyone else is never 'bothering' any medical type person when we need to ask them something about our health!  They were employed and are PAID to assist us and if nobody was ever ill they'd be unemployed!


----------



## Theresa Dawn

But I know how overstretched they are these days so I try to resolve issues without going. I tried to make an appointment and they offered my nothing before 19th Feb....so my husband says we will walk in and demand an appointment on Monday...goodness me!!


----------



## HOBIE

Keep at them & well done for being so positive. Good luck


----------



## Theresa Dawn

I was right to be worried. They have taken me off metformin as the larger dose was affecting my renal function. I am now on gliclazide tabs...low dosage to start but probably will be increased until it is effective. They gave me a blood testing machine etc and my first test after food is 10.6 which is too high but I've always been higher than I should be and you could say this indicates they have not yet found the right balance for me. I am glad they are patient and determined...just like their patient and determined patient!


----------



## Ralph-YK

Theresa Dawn said:


> my first test after food is 10.6


Do you have a reading for before food Theresa?


----------



## Theresa Dawn

The nurse took a reading before I had breakfast. It was 7.6. Same day, I took a reading after dinner. It was 10.6.  I was a bit overstressed at the time as I'd never done this before and kept making mistakes before I finally worked out how to do it properly. Also, I have a cold and possible chest infection. I am sure all those things contribute. Right?


----------



## Theresa Dawn

today before breakfast is also 7.6. I only got the gear yesterday for the first time so wasn't sure what I was doing....now I have to do it 2 o r 3 times a day.


----------



## Davein

Hi Theresa
Yes there are many.many things that can affect BG levels. a reading of 7.6 before a meal is a bit on the high side. I would suggest testing just before a meal. then about 2 hours after. You can then see how the food you've eaten has affected your BG levels and if they are within the normal range. You can then adjust your diet if the readings are higher than the 'norm'. Many members on here go for low carb foods which tend to lower levels. By testing regularly you will be able to see which foods are good or bad for you and how they affect your BG levels. If you then record consistently lower levels you can then test less often. Good luck. Dave


----------



## Ralph-YK

Theresa Dawn said:


> Also, I have a cold and possible chest infection. I am sure all those things contribute. Right?


Yes infections will affect your levels.

As Dave said, test both before and after meals. While 10.6 is high, if you were 10.1 before the meal, then that difference is good.


----------



## Lanny

When I was in hospital last May 2017 for asthma attacks when I had a cold. My metaformin was stop completely because of elevated lactose levels for the 2 days I was in & for another 2 weeks after returning home. Then I was put back on it at a much lower dose & slowly increased until I could tolerate my usual pre hospital dose. It took a few months. I had a lot of stomach problems too when I was first put on the normal tablets but, changed to the SR (slow release) ones & my stomach settled down. Lactose levels can increase a lot if your ill or have an infection & you might need to stop taking them for while & go back on them gradually.


----------



## Lanny

Sorry, I meant Lactate levels.


----------



## Theresa Dawn

Have to say, I cannot shake the feeling that I am on a slippery slope. I try cooking my own food so I don't get hidden sugars. I never touch cake or biscuits or sweets (except sugar free ones - sweets I mean) and yet my readings are mostly 8's and 9s to as much as 14.1 (just before bed). I have always had fruit in the evenings so now I have discovered that's bad, it's one more thing I'll have to give up. I don't drink alcohol, always have black unsweetened coffee or watery reduced sugar squash. My retinopathy was not good, my weight is high but mostly stable now...and I have lost some of that sparkle people always say is so wonderful. If I had to nail it down to one cause, I'd say I feel like I have no control over anything any more. My body just seems to have succumbed to diabetes without my consent....does any of this make sense? I am a writer but frankly, I don't feel very creative at all any more (I am half way through my 3rd novel and keep wondering if I'll ever finish it).   Sorry to be such a drag....just having a bad time of it right now.


----------



## Ralph-YK

I get it Theresa.  I am sorry you're feeling this way.


----------



## Jeandp

Don't despair Theresa. If you want fruit in the evenings why not have a handful of raspberries with a dollop of double cream? very satisfying, or a fun size apple with a small slice of cheese?
How is the testing going? Are you finding out which food spikes your levels and which your body is OK with? I admit, I don't test as often as I should, I just don't seem to get round to it. So I just cut carbs as much as I can. That is carbs of all varieties, shapes and colours. Luckily we have lots of other options and alternatives. Have a good look in the food and carbs section. I have brought my bg levels down to a pre-diabetic level and my cholestorol levels are excellent too just by cutting carbs and eating good fats. If I can do it anyone can! I am no angel and I do have occasional slips, but in the main I love this new WOE. 
If you need any help or advice just shout out.


----------



## Drummer

I find it quite astonishing how little people are told about diabetes - and it is simply that we cannot cope with carbohydrates.
Sugars and starches are digested and elevate the blood glucose, so eating a low carb diet with little sugar will restore normality for the really lucky ones like me.
Fruit - even a small apple, is full of sugar, a small amount of berries with cream is what I can tolerate, but I don't eat them every day, but I do eat loads of salad and low carb veges, and all the meat and fish and eggs I want.
Humans can live off protein and fat - they are essential parts of our diet, and most people can tolerate some carbs - but eating heavy starchy processed foods is not going to end well.


----------



## stephen tongue

Hi,

What can the public do to pressure the food companies to put as much effort into providing sugar free/reduced sugar products, as they do for gluten, fat & milk free products.

Tesco appear to only have 2no products (out of 44,000!) that are produced for diabetics.

What is Diabetes UK's approach to this issue please?

Kind regards

Steve Tongue


----------



## Drummer

I believe that it is not a legal labelling format - but anything which is 'just' meat or fish, boxes of eggs, just about any cheese, all the salad stuff, cream, quite a few veges, are all under my self imposed threshold of 10 percent carbs - but you need to know that avoiding high carb is the way to go for most people.
I ate low carb for decades for controlling weight and feeling well, and it controls my diabetes too.


----------



## Robin

stephen tongue said:


> Tesco appear to only have 2no products (out of 44,000!) that are produced for diabetics.


Drummer is right, companies are not allowed to describe things as 'suitable for diabetics' any more, because it was felt that it just led to inflated prices for goods that weren't actually any better than making your own choices.


----------



## Zillah

Theresa Dawn said:


> Have to say, I cannot shake the feeling that I am on a slippery slope. I try cooking my own food so I don't get hidden sugars. I never touch cake or biscuits or sweets (except sugar free ones - sweets I mean) and yet my readings are mostly 8's and 9s to as much as 14.1 (just before bed). I have always had fruit in the evenings so now I have discovered that's bad, it's one more thing I'll have to give up. I don't drink alcohol, always have black unsweetened coffee or watery reduced sugar squash. My retinopathy was not good, my weight is high but mostly stable now...and I have lost some of that sparkle people always say is so wonderful. If I had to nail it down to one cause, I'd say I feel like I have no control over anything any more. My body just seems to have succumbed to diabetes without my consent....does any of this make sense? I am a writer but frankly, I don't feel very creative at all any more (I am half way through my 3rd novel and keep wondering if I'll ever finish it).   Sorry to be such a drag....just having a bad time of it right now.


I totally get it Theresa...I have been having that terrible feeling for a few months and am fighting everyday to shake it and gain control again---testing testing testing....hate the sense that my body is doing whatever it likes but am staying positive (well mostly) ....keep at it


----------



## Theresa Dawn

Thanks for the good vibes...is there a definitive list of low-carb foods or do I need to go in search? I found a couple of lists that were not very extensive in other sites and a suggested 2 week menu which does not appeal at all to me so I'd rather make my own menus using a reliable source of low-carb foods. I am quite "into" using my brand new pro-king pressure cooker for main meals at the moment but I am sure the novelty will wear off eventually and I am not really broadening my knowledge if I am honest, just sticking to a few safe things like chicken/veg casserole or beef and veg stew. I have breakfast out with hubby every day...could be porridge or eggs and bacon or scrambled eggs on toast. Lunch is a problem meal for me as I'd rather go without but my diabetic nurse said I can't now I am on this med.... I am rebelling today by not testing but I'll do it before and after dinner tonight....as I say, I am not really handling this very well lately. Before I started on meds, I was doing great and even when I was on metformin for the first year, I was ok....now I just feel like I've lost the plot. I had my 66th birthday a couple weeks ago but I've never cared much about getting older....suddenly it feels like 166.


----------



## Jeandp

Put simply, if it comes pre-packaged it is probably not low carb. As Drummer says
"anything which is 'just' meat or fish, boxes of eggs, just about any cheese, all the salad stuff, cream, quite a few veges," = low carb.


----------



## Grannylorraine

The other thing to think about is portion sizes with carbs.  I eat porridge for my breakfast with very little rise in blood sugars as long as I stick to the 30g portion size, I tried 40g one day and my rise was 4, this also happens with other carbs, but some people find they can't tolerate things like porridge or rice at all, I can't eat pasta as even the smallest amount makes my sugars rise massively.  I also eat carrots and parsnips which are higher carb veges with no issues, but what works for one person doesn't work for everyone.  I hope you find what works for you.


----------



## Mark Parrott

Grannylorraine said:


> The other thing to think about is portion sizes with carbs.  I eat porridge for my breakfast with very little rise in blood sugars as long as I stick to the 30g portion size, I tried 40g one day and my rise was 4, this also happens with other carbs, but some people find they can't tolerate things like porridge or rice at all, I can't eat pasta as even the smallest amount makes my sugars rise massively.  I also eat carrots and parsnips which are higher carb veges with no issues, but what works for one person doesn't work for everyone.  I hope you find what works for you.


I'm the same as you, @Grannylorraine.  I stick to 30g of porridge & i'm fine.  40g spikes me.  I bulk it out with some mixed nuts & seeds.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Mark Parrott said:


> I'm the same as you, @Grannylorraine.  I stick to 30g of porridge & i'm fine.  40g spikes me.  I bulk it out with some mixed nuts & seeds.


I do the same with seeds and nuts. I also add them to salads.


----------



## Theresa Dawn

These tips are not wasted, believe me. I am making notes and will learn from them. I've already decided to ditch crisps and other such snacks altogether. I made a much smaller portion of dinner today and shall continue that way. I did make a mistake I shall not repeat. I had a tiny tin of fruit cocktail with cream and had a horrible flush for half an hour after it...then had to go to bed for a nap for a couple hours..I really am on a learning curve so thanks for all the help !!!


----------



## Mark Parrott

Theresa Dawn said:


> These tips are not wasted, believe me. I am making notes and will learn from them. I've already decided to ditch crisps and other such snacks altogether. I made a much smaller portion of dinner today and shall continue that way. I did make a mistake I shall not repeat. I had a tiny tin of fruit cocktail with cream and had a horrible flush for half an hour after it...then had to go to bed for a nap for a couple hours..I really am on a learning curve so thanks for all the help !!!


Tin of fruit cocktail!


----------



## Theresa Dawn

I know right? Told you, I was rebelling yesterday. Today, I tried a pot noodle and spiked something dreadful....I'll never touch one of those again !!!


----------



## mikeyB

There you go Theresa, your body is protecting you from eating a pot of artificial flavours and colourings and, no doubt, reconstituted meat. Diabetes can be a bonus


----------



## Drummer

I was a bit shocked that you are eating porridge and bread and fruit when your blood glucose levels are rising - and pot noodle!! Crisps too?
Your body can't cope with carbohydrates - you really do need to take it seriously.


----------



## Ljc

Hi @Theresa Dawn   Their is a book called Carbs and Cals which many here find useful. It contains lots of pictures of meals to give an idea 9f portion sizes and other info , as far as I am aware it comes as a book, a handbag sized book and an app for phones.

Personally I just check the carbohydrate content on food labels ,I don’t bother looking at sugar content as in the uk it’s already included in the carb content.

Is it because of Metformin you were told you must eat lunch or your other meds/conditions
If it’s only because of Metformin, so long as you take the with or soon after a meal you can miss out lunch safely. When I was on them I missed out lunch from time to time.

I don’t know if you have found the What did you eat yesterday thread, but seeing what we eat may give you some ideas
https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/what-did-you-eat-yesterday.30349/page-236#post-803575

We also have some great cooks on here who come up with some good low carbohydrate meals and treats , it’s in the recipe thread over in the food carb queries thread
https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/forums/recipes.21/

Once you start lowering your carbohydrate intake you will start to see lots of improvement in your blood glucose, the trouble is those fast acting carbohydrates are so so addictive, but in time our taste does change.
You should find this helpful too, Test review adjust, by Alan S
http://loraldiabetes.blogspot.co.uk/2006/10/test-review-adjust.html


----------



## Mark Parrott

mikeyB said:


> There you go Theresa, your body is protecting you from eating a pot of artificial flavours and colourings and, no doubt, reconstituted meat. Diabetes can be a bonus


Pot noodles don't contain any meat.  It is just artificial flavourings & other harmful things.


----------



## Theresa Dawn

Trust me, I am taking it seriously. That is why I am here, asking questions and learning what not to do. I appreciate all the help too. I can see how it might look like I've been deliberately putting myself at risk but basically, I just didn't understand about carbs...I was looking at labels and saying...oh that's not too bad, I can have that then. Totally wrong, I see that now. Today, I  have had readings of 6.8 and 7.1...so yes, I am learning.

I'll check out those links Lin, tyvm!!

I am not on Metformin any more. I am on Gliclazide. I also have  Simvastatin, Enalopril, Indapamide, Spironolactone and Lanzoprazole so my body has a complicated balancing act to perform I guess.

I do have one question which will probably sound silly to you if you've used testing for a long time but remember, I've been only doing this for days not months ....where do you dispose of the used needles and strips? At the moment, I am keeping them in a sealed container.

By the way, since coming to this forum, I feel a lot more optimistic so thanks to everyone who has responded.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Theresa Dawn said:


> Trust me, I am taking it seriously. That is why I am here, asking questions and learning what not to do. I appreciate all the help too. I can see how it might look like I've been deliberately putting myself at risk but basically, I just didn't understand about carbs...I was looking at labels and saying...oh that's not too bad, I can have that then. Totally wrong, I see that now. Today, I  have had readings of 6.8 and 7.1...so yes, I am learning.
> 
> I'll check out those links Lin, tyvm!!
> 
> I am not on Metformin any more. I am on Gliclazide. I also have  Simvastatin, Enalopril, Indapamide, Spironolactone and Lanzoprazole so my body has a complicated balancing act to perform I guess.
> 
> I do have one question which will probably sound silly to you if you've used testing for a long time but remember, I've been only doing this for days not months ....where do you dispose of the used needles and strips? At the moment, I am keeping them in a sealed container.
> 
> By the way, since coming to this forum, I feel a lot more optimistic so thanks to everyone who has responded.


Yes it takes time to work out what you can and can't eat.  I can eat porridge, rice and a very small amount of potato, but pasta is a complete no no for me.  I eat lots of salad and veg with protein.  Re the testing strips I put them in the bin, but as for the lancet's I have a massive container full of them at home (I don't change them every test, but that is a personal choice thing).


----------



## trophywench

Strips just go in the normal 'non recycling' rubbish bin - the tiny bit of blood on them is completely dry by the time the test result shows, so although in clinical settings they automatically go in the clinical waste bin there's no need whatsoever for us to do anything special.  Again with the lancets - shove the little plastic bung back on, and into the same bin.  Incidentally - it's quite possible to use them a lot more than once only.  Start off using the same one each day - but don't stress whatsoever if you happen to forget to replace it tomorrow - they ruddy hurt when they actually do get blunt - so experiment with that as your confidence grows.  Again - the blood is dry so only like dried meat blood in the bin! - and if they're blunt, much less chance of 'needlestick' injuries especially with the cap on - and it's a toght fit if you don't use the original hole in the cap, they re-bodge very easily and it more firmly.

It is a standing diabetic joke - worldwide! - that all those who test should change their lancet only once a year - on St Swithin's Day!  Both this forum and another (non-profit) one in the UK shared a very elderly US T1 man - Richard - who always posted a reminder to everyone on all his forums, the day before St S !  He'd been diabetic for well over 70 years and really it was only old age that  started giving him problems later on, rather than diabetic complications.  So if only changing the lancet once a year worked for him - why the hell would I argue?  LOL


----------



## Zillah

oooo am I privileged then as I got given a sharps container and then another one when that was full


----------



## Ljc

Ah Gliclazide, she’s probably  worried about you having a hypo (low blood sugar) if you don’t eat regularly. 
I never did have a hypo when on them but that was probably because they didn’t work at all well for me.


----------



## Ljc

Theresa Dawn said:


> Trust me, I am taking it seriously. That is why I am here, asking questions and learning what not to do. I appreciate all the help too. I can see how it might look like I've been deliberately putting myself at risk but basically, I just didn't understand about carbs...I was looking at labels and saying...oh that's not too bad, I can have that then. Totally wrong, I see that now. Today, I  have had readings of 6.8 and 7.1...so yes, I am learning.
> 
> I'll check out those links Lin, tyvm!!
> 
> I am not on Metformin any more. I am on Gliclazide. I also have  Simvastatin, Enalopril, Indapamide, Spironolactone and Lanzoprazole so my body has a complicated balancing act to perform I guess.
> 
> I do have one question which will probably sound silly to you if you've used testing for a long time but remember, I've been only doing this for days not months ....where do you dispose of the used needles and strips? At the moment, I am keeping them in a sealed container.
> 
> By the way, since coming to this forum, I feel a lot more optimistic so thanks to everyone who has responded.


You’re welcome. 
I never change my lancet everytime either, they don’t recommend it but I’ve never had an infected finger. When your ready to dispose of the lancet just push the needle into any part of the cap and bin it.


----------



## Theresa Dawn

Well, I am glad we can re-use the sharpies...I have not done so until now but unless they give me more I'll be running out so good to have a back-up plan. I forgot I am also on Ventolin inhaler ...sheesh, it's a good job I don't have to pay for all these meds any more...thank heavens for the NHS.

How much milk is it ok to have per day? I only use skimmed when I have any but I do like to drink milk now and then. Is that another no no?


----------



## Drummer

skimmed milk is the lactose without the fat - I think it is about 30 gm of carb per pint - perhaps a bit less - but I think you could have a fairly substantial low carb meal with the same amount of carbs as a cup of milk.


----------



## Jeandp

Theresa Dawn said:


> Well, I am glad we can re-use the sharpies...I have not done so until now but unless they give me more I'll be running out so good to have a back-up plan. I forgot I am also on Ventolin inhaler ...sheesh, it's a good job I don't have to pay for all these meds any more...thank heavens for the NHS.
> 
> How much milk is it ok to have per day? I only use skimmed when I have any but I do like to drink milk now and then. Is that another no no?



I use Alpro almond milk now, unsweetened of course. Maybe try that and see how your meter responds? Or if you want to stick with milk wouldn't whole milk be better? then you are getting the fat with the lactose (sugar)


----------



## Theresa Dawn

ok...I shall adjust accordingly...many thanks.


----------



## Mark Parrott

I have full fat milk with no issues.  Skimmed raises my BG a bit but not significantly, though I tend not to drink big glasses of milk these days.


----------



## Katieb

Hi Theresa. Also have a look at the ‘What I ate Yesteday’ thread on the Food Forum section on here. It may give you ideas for menus and what others are eating. I post there (when I remember!) and have picked up some good tips. Remember that fruit is loaded with sugar. I only eat berry fruits now, but testing before and after meals will guide you. Have you read the pinned threads at the top of the newbies section? Good luck and keep posting - you will get there with a little help from a few ‘friends’!


----------



## AdeleTurner72

Mark Parrott said:


> I'm the same as you, @Grannylorraine.  I stick to 30g of porridge & i'm fine.  40g spikes me.  I bulk it out with some mixed nuts & seeds.


It's fascinating isn't it? I tried 30g porridge with nuts and got a rise of 3.5.... Also tried 30g porridge without nuts and got a rise of 4, so oats are off my safe to eat list for now.... On the plus side, I can manage 3 very small new potatoes! That's the benefit of testing!!!


----------



## Theresa Dawn

I am reading all your recommended threads....so interesting. Some people seem to have far more than others and some of the choices amazed me but I am reminded often, reading them, that there are plenty of options which appeal...things I'd forgotten about...pilchards, for instance, and tuna. I love berry fruits  so it's good to know people have them regularly with Greek yogurt (which I've never tried but I am sure I'll enjoy.) I truly do not have a problem with porridge and I am used to putting a small handful of pearl barley in my home-made soups and stews now. Actually, I am beginning to enjoy this adventure if I am honest.


----------



## trophywench

Well the only way any of us finds out what our body can tolerate and what it can't - is test, isn't it? - so that's what we do.

Every single person with diabetes will be different - whatever 'type' they happen to have - in exactly the same way that their faces are!


----------



## Brando77

Jeandp said:


> I use Alpro almond milk now, unsweetened of course. Maybe try that and see how your meter responds? Or if you want to stick with milk wouldn't whole milk be better? then you are getting the fat with the lactose (sugar)


Yep, I tried that almond milk once and I realised I had tasted Hell....I am now a regular Church goer.


----------



## AdeleTurner72

Theresa Dawn said:


> I am reading all your recommended threads....so interesting. Some people seem to have far more than others and some of the choices amazed me but I am reminded often, reading them, that there are plenty of options which appeal...things I'd forgotten about...pilchards, for instance, and tuna. I love berry fruits  so it's good to know people have them regularly with Greek yogurt (which I've never tried but I am sure I'll enjoy.) I truly do not have a problem with porridge and I am used to putting a small handful of pearl barley in my home-made soups and stews now. Actually, I am beginning to enjoy this adventure if I am honest.


Completely agree. I've rediscovered tinned sardines and tinned mackerel. Forgotten how easy they are to take to work for lunch with a quick salad!!! Glad you are enjoying your new food journey.


----------



## Theresa Dawn

Just wanted to update you...and show what a difference all your advice made to me.  Came here just a few weeks ago with readings between 7  and 14 (once only). I had no idea what I was doing wrong so every day I made adjustments to my diet using your advice.

Today I had readings of  5.4 and 6.6 .

Today's food went like this:  Breakfast - porridge with splendour and splash of full cream milk. Lunch was half a Mattison's smoked sausage, 50g of Cheshire cheese and pickled veg, followed by 6 strawberries with double cream.  Dinner was home made chicken and veg stew (no thickening, just chicken stock. also no potatoes in stew because I have given them up at last)  Dessert was 6 strawberries and double cream again. Later watching tv I had an ice cream sandwich made with Frank's diabetic icecream and 2 wafers.  I only drink hot lemon water or black coffee ( latter is only1 cup per day).      

I have now found out I probably also  have COPD ....but at least I am getting the diabetes under control.


----------



## Martin Canty

Theresa Dawn said:


> Today I had readings of 5.4 and 6.6 .


Congratulations, that's an awesome result


----------



## Jeandp

Well done @Theresa Dawn, excellent results. You should be very proud of yourself.


----------



## Carolg

Theresa Dawn said:


> Trust me, I am taking it seriously. That is why I am here, asking questions and learning what not to do. I appreciate all the help too. I can see how it might look like I've been deliberately putting myself at risk but basically, I just didn't understand about carbs...I was looking at labels and saying...oh that's not too bad, I can have that then. Totally wrong, I see that now. Today, I  have had readings of 6.8 and 7.1...so yes, I am learning.
> 
> I'll check out those links Lin, tyvm!!
> 
> I am not on Metformin any more. I am on Gliclazide. I also have  Simvastatin, Enalopril, Indapamide, Spironolactone and Lanzoprazole so my body has a complicated balancing act to perform I guess.
> 
> I do have one question which will probably sound silly to you if you've used testing for a long time but remember, I've been only doing this for days not months ....where do you dispose of the used needles and strips? At the moment, I am keeping them in a sealed container.
> 
> By the way, since coming to this forum, I feel a lot more optimistic so thanks to everyone who has responded.


Hi. I use so codefree meter and after my first pot of strips finished, I put strips in wee pot and chose not to change lancet often, so put used lancets in upside down as well. Really secure lid then into landfill


----------



## Maz2

Welcome to the forum.  Always bother the doctor if you are worried about something.  I am exactly the same not wanting to keep fussing (I was pre-diabetic, got out of it, back in it again) but \I think you have to get advice if you have problems relating to your diabetes. My friend has many med problems including diabetes and he had very high readings a few weeks ago.  He called the surgery and was told to up his meds so don't hesitate to ask for help.


----------



## Ljc

Theresa Dawn said:


> Just wanted to update you...and show what a difference all your advice made to me.  Came here just a few weeks ago with readings between 7  and 14 (once only). I had no idea what I was doing wrong so every day I made adjustments to my diet using your advice.
> 
> Today I had readings of  5.4 and 6.6 .
> 
> Today's food went like this:  Breakfast - porridge with splendour and splash of full cream milk. Lunch was half a Mattison's smoked sausage, 50g of Cheshire cheese and pickled veg, followed by 6 strawberries with double cream.  Dinner was home made chicken and veg stew (no thickening, just chicken stock. also no potatoes in stew because I have given them up at last)  Dessert was 6 strawberries and double cream again. Later watching tv I had an ice cream sandwich made with Frank's diabetic icecream and 2 wafers.  I only drink hot lemon water or black coffee ( latter is only1 cup per day).
> 
> I have now found out I probably also  have COPD ....but at least I am getting the diabetes under control.



Thanks for the update , sorry to hear you possibly have COPD.  I hope it’s only mild.  I see your doing very well with your diabetes control.  You have obviously worked hard. Well done !


----------



## Theresa Dawn

Thanks Lin. I think my main beef with COPD is that there is not much I can do to prevent it now....haven't smoked for 20+ years but the damage was done by then. Inhalers help a bit, losing weight also but even so, I think I'll always struggle with walking far and ironically, exercise is probably the key....now if the NHS could provide free swimming facilities.....oh to dream!!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Fantastic result Theresa - well done on all your hard work. 

Sorry to hear about the COPD


----------



## Northerner

Fabulous results Theresa! Well done!


----------



## Theresa Dawn

Tests were positive. I do have COPD....doing my best to be optimistic.  Had some 6.1 and 6.2 readings and one 5.2 due to low carbs...still not feeling tip top health-wise but I am enjoying experimenting with different meals...finally spending more time in the kitchen instead of eating out too much or buying ready-meals (my worst mistakes are behind me now)  I live in an assisted living scheme and am now educating some of the others on their choices so that's all down to you guys too!!


----------



## Northerner

Theresa Dawn said:


> Tests were positive. I do have COPD....doing my best to be optimistic.  Had some 6.1 and 6.2 readings and one 5.2 due to low carbs...still not feeling tip top health-wise but I am enjoying experimenting with different meals...finally spending more time in the kitchen instead of eating out too much or buying ready-meals (my worst mistakes are behind me now)  I live in an assisted living scheme and am now educating some of the others on their choices so that's all down to you guys too!!


Sorry to hear about the COPD Theresa, at least you know what you are dealing with, I hope you have some helpful treatment  Your numbers sound excellent, and good to hear you are spreading the news!


----------



## Vince_UK

@Theresa Dawn 
Hi Theresa
COPD is very stressfull and debilitating, you have my utmost respect for being able to deal with that and gain excellent results for you diabetes.
Well done Theresa.


----------

